# Gone....



## Ken N Tx (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

You prefer fishing to us?  Please say it ain't so...


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

I'm hurt!


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 5, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm hurt!



Sorry for the hurt, but gotta put food on the table!!!

.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 5, 2015)

Next time get permission from this forum before you pull another stunt like this...


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Ralphy1 (May 5, 2015)

Groan...


----------



## Bullie76 (May 5, 2015)

Nice looking fish.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Sorry for the hurt, but gotta put food on the table!!!
> View attachment 17695
> .
> View attachment 17696




Oh, well done!!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Next time get permission from this forum before you pull another stunt like this...




You crack me up Ralphy!  :lol1:


----------



## jujube (May 5, 2015)

Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day.
Give a man a fishing pole and he'll forget about eating.


----------



## IKE (Aug 21, 2016)

That's a nice mess of catfish from last year Ken.....how's the fishing been this year ?


----------

